# A New Life



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

For the last year or so, my life has not gone exactly as I thought it would or planned and as a side effect, I haven't been on here in awhile. I'm still around causing trouble though. Well, with my money situation getting much better in a about a month and the Pre-wife starting to rise up from her medical issues, we have decided to follow a shared dream of ours. We have talked about this over the years and now may be the best time to start.

We have decided to buy an RV [Recreational Vehicle] and become full-time RVers.

We are in the planning stages, need to find and buy a vehicle and all the other things that come with shedding one life for another like downsizing our current home, getting rid of extra crap we have collected. The last 2 weeks we have been teaching ourselves about all the tips and tricks about RVing and it looks do-able.

The bad news is that I may invade some of your hometowns and set up shop! We are looking at a time frame of about 18 months before we unchain ourselves. We are very excited!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

Excellent Chris! Good to hear things are turning around.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Happy to hear things are going well now Chris. I'll inform the Canadian Border Services to keep an eye out for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

With all here. Glad to hear that all is going well there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

Excellent! That sounds like a good bucketlist type thing. You will have to start a thread with your adventures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh hell yeah. It may also be an opportunity to mend some fences.  I'm so excited. We are going to set up a "business" plan so we have a goal and how to reach it. But from what I have been researching, there are tons of support and options to help anybody live "off the grid" and enjoy. We don't have much time left and I worked all my life. Now That I have a pension and somewhat secure, I'm going on the road!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

Njaco said:


> We have decided to buy an RV [Recreational Vehicle] and become full-time RVers.


Chris that is absolutely fantastic to hear. Suggestions: Buy BIG. This is going to be your full-time home and space is going to be at a premium. 38 feet of RV may seem like a lot but it gets very tiny very fast. I started with a 30 footer and learned a lot very quickly. Our second is a 38 footer and we have spent a lot of time and trips in it and it is getting smaller every year.
#2. Get as many SLIDES as you can. They really open up your living area. IMHO I would get 4 as the very minimum. We have two front and back and as a result one side of the bed is very difficult to get to trying to make up the bed.
#3. Get 50 Amp service with plenty of adapters. 30 Amp will only run one air conditioner at a time and RVs can soak up a lot of heat as insulation is thin. I had to re-wire ours with the rear air on a separate 110V extension cord so both front and rear can run during the hot day time.
#4. Get a unit with a washer and dryer
#5. Get hydraulic self levelers. Manual hydraulics are OK but take some fiddling. Units without levelers are a GIANT PIA backing onto blocks is the pits. 
#6. Possibly change your residency state. The are about 5 that only require a PO Box. A few do not charge sale tax on RVs THEN when you go to register in your state the SOBs charge the sales tax the first state did not. There are also a few states that do not tax retirement income. Check it out
I have others if you need any advice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

Well let me know if you hit up the dirty south down here in Louisiana. We have the National WW2 Museum, and lots of Civil War battlefields. Pensacola is close by as well.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Mike, I may be asking you ALOT of questions in the future. Just so you know, we have been looking at Class C RVs - 30-35 ft range. Still trying to understand grey and black water, etc. Boondocking sounds great and right up my alley! :0


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Most definitely Chris. That mending fences sits hard with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> down here in Louisiana.


Didn't realize you had moved south. As I recall you were in Ill-Noise for a bit and then I thought you'd moved to the west coast.
So we're just about neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2018)

Good luck to you Chris! I'll set you up a parking spot in front of my neighbor's place

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Didn't realize you had moved south. As I recall you were in Ill-Noise for a bit and then I thought you'd moved to the west coast.
> So we're just about neighbors



I never lived in Illinois...

I lived in Iowa for 5 years, but worked across the Mississippi over in Illinois.

I took a job in Aviation Safety and QA with a rotary wing operator down here back in Juky of last year.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Class C RVs


Don't do it. Class C's are too lightly built and are always overloaded. You have to consider the weight of the unit itself PLUS your holding tanks Black, (you can conserve volume here) and Grey (which fills VERY quickly and you can't dump on the ground) and Fresh Water (our 100 gallon is 850 lbs all by itself it lasts about a week) not every campground has sewers and picking up and moving to the dump station every few days is another PIA. All campgrounds have potable water, some right at your campsite but remember what goes in must go out and that's where your holding tanks matter.
GO Class A, this is your full-time home


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Don't laugh Joe! I lived in Denver before! can't wait to stroll down Colfax and hang around Littleton!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure I can drive a Class A, Mike and I may not have enough money for one.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I lived in Iowa


Yea, that Quad Cities area as I recall. You're in the DEEP south now


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Not sure I can drive a Class A, Mike and I may not have enough money for one.


They are very easy to drive, a bit scary at first but you'll have a LOT more problems with an overloaded Class C, not to mention the wear and tear on a drive-train never meant for the load being placed on it. Class C's are for short trip weekend campers. Look for a good used model in a state that does not charge sales tax. We bought ours in Fla and drove it back home to Ill-noise. It had been purchased new by a retiree who promptly died 6 mo later and his wife just wanted to be rid of it. We paid less than half the new price and it only had 2,000 miles on it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Yea, that Quad Cities area as I recall. You're in the DEEP south now



Doesn’t get any deeper than 45 miles south of New Orleans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Don't laugh Joe! I lived in Denver before! can't wait to stroll down Colfax and hang around Littleton!


I'll buy the first round(s)!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Doesn’t get any deeper than 45 miles south of New Orleans.


Very true but then again most of the state is +10 MSL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll buy the first round(s)!!!!!



How far are you from Fort Lupton? I will be up there a few times later this year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How far are you from Fort Lupton? I will be up there a few times later this year.


That about 45 minutes from my place!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2018)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me know if you guys hit the Carolinas!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2018)

Great news Chris! Really looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That about 45 minutes from my place!



We will share a beer soon. Hopefully very soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2018)

It's not an amphibian by any chance Chris, so you could float all the way over to Europe? 
Anyway good luck and good to see you so cheerful .


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2018)

That's great news Chris, and both of you should have an enjoyable time.
The travels in my 'Tin Tent', which is tiny in comparison to what you're planning, have been some of the best times in my now 66 years, and possibly one of the best things I've done, even if it's only as and when i can get out and about.
Looking forward to the pics of your travels - and no, I don't want to buy any lucky heather !


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. As I said, this won't happen for at least 18 months. A lot of prep at the moment. And I plan on visiting all 48 and the two borders as well. You Canucks are in for some trouble!

Thanks Mike for the advice. I will look into it. I have to establish my credit and save at least a few thousand to purchase something. I'm sure I will find something. In the meantime, we are gonna rent one for this summer and take a one week trip somewhere just to work it out, see if we can do it.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

Njaco said:


> we are gonna rent one


Excellent idea you are always welcome in the Natural State and there are 3 campgrounds within 5 miles. We have the lake, boats, water skis, jet skis, ect

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Marcel said:


> It's not an amphibian by any chance Chris, so you could float all the way over to Europe?
> Anyway good luck and good to see you so cheerful .



They do make them Marcel...The Terra Wind: An Amphibious RV! - Core77

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2018)

Actually saw one at the lake. The guy was barreling down the launch road headed for the water. People all around were screaming and yelling trying to stop him before he hit the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Saw this years ago on a magazine cover the was titled something along the lines of "Things You Will Never Afford...Move Along"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2018)

Great you have dropped in Chris....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Mar 5, 2018)

wish you were going to Oz Chris. you would be most welcome anytime sir.


----------



## Torch (Mar 5, 2018)

Good for you, just picked up my 2nd 5th wheel, a Solitude 310gk and hopefully when I retire 3-1-2019 we will be traveling around before we settle down. Mike mentioned alot of good tips. The self leveling landing gear especially. Love that. Enjoy your new life,be safe, we love "camping"....lol, with a fireplace,king size bed etc etc etc.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Torch - We may check in with each other "on the road" sometimes!

Parsifal - You do not know how BADLY I want to go Down Under! Only place on this rock along with NZ that I think I would enjoy living out the rest of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2018)

....and don't forget to get a CB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2018)

Njaco said:


> living out the rest of my life.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2018)

I was an Animal Control Officer for over 30 years. That doesn't scare me.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris, NOTHING in the northern hemisphere will have prepared you to exist alongside of over 100 species of deadly poisonous snakes like the Coastal Taipan whose venom kills in less than 30 min, spiders that actually trap BIRDS rather than insects and 40 species of Funnel-Webs worse than the snakes, an untold number of water-living critters like your standard Sharks, Stingrays, poisonous Sea Snakes, Stonefish, blue-ringed octopus, box-jelly fish, the Irukandji jelly-fish the size of a match head, and of all things a SNAIL whose poison can kill a man...a friggin SNAIL. Then there are the insects like 40mm bull ants able to see over a meter armed with a poisonous (of course) sting. They will aggressively follow intruders and attack by jumping, the 16cm giant centipede (poisonous naturally), and the paralysis tick whose bite delivers saliva that paralyzes humans. Not to be left out a 2 meter tall flightless bird armed with a foot long razor sharp claw that can disembowel a man in one swipe.
Lots of work for your animal control pole!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2018)

And then there's the women !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2018)

Airframes said:


> And then there's the women !


That's NEVER been unique to just Oz


----------



## parsifal (Mar 5, 2018)

I am much more frightened of the females in this country than the wildlife......

When I think about it it, its two words for the same thing really....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 8, 2018)

How handy are you, Chris? The ideal RV is a converted motorcoach. A neighbor of mine bought a retired Vermont Transit MC 9 bus with two million miles on it and a fresh engine, tranny, and running gear for a tad over ten grand. He's redone the interior, and it's spacious and nice and the way HE wants it, and he's only got about 25 K total into it. It came with lavatory already installed, and all he had to do was install a tub/shower. The large baggage compartments provide plenty of space for tankage and can take the weight.
I've driven it, and it's the easiest large vehicle I've ever experienced. (I drove busses for a living when in college.) Fabulous brakes, steering, suspension, and visibility. "Smart" type automatic transmission gets better mileage than a stick shift. In transit service these rigs get 500K miles between engine overhauls, a million per tranny OH, and a new drivetrain at two million. Design life: 5 million, though most Class 1 carriers retire them at 2 or 2.5. Built to last.
Check out Family Motor Coach Association online.
Y'all have fun now, hear?
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 8, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Chris, NOTHING in the northern hemisphere will have prepared you to exist alongside of over 100 species of deadly poisonous snakes like the Coastal Taipan whose venom kills in less than 30 min, spiders that actually trap BIRDS rather than insects and 40 species of Funnel-Webs worse than the snakes, an untold number of water-living critters like your standard Sharks, Stingrays, poisonous Sea Snakes, Stonefish, blue-ringed octopus, box-jelly fish, the Irukandji jelly-fish the size of a match head, and of all things a SNAIL whose poison can kill a man...a friggin SNAIL. Then there are the insects like 40mm bull ants able to see over a meter armed with a poisonous (of course) sting. They will aggressively follow intruders and attack by jumping, the 16cm giant centipede (poisonous naturally), and the paralysis tick whose bite delivers saliva that paralyzes humans. Not to be left out a 2 meter tall flightless bird armed with a foot long razor sharp claw that can disembowel a man in one swipe.
> Lots of work for your animal control pole!!


Or, you could come to NZ - its a little bit shaky, but there's only one poisonous little spider that's rarely seen.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 8, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> there's only one poisonous little spider that's rarely seen.


True as far as it goes BUT:
Katipo Spider
Although it is extremely rare and very few New Zealanders have ever seen one, the Katipo spider is the closest thing New Zealand has to a dangerous insect. Apparently, it bites but the chances of you encountering one are very slim. The katipo is black with a red stripe on its back, and it's about the size of a pea. Although its venom is not lethal, the area could get infected and you should immediately seek medical help if bitten.

A visitor from nearby Oz, the Redback Spider. These little things have recently made their way across the sea from nearby Australia. The redback spider is not well suited to the colder and wetter conditions of New Zealand, though, so it is unlikely that it will ever become well established here. As a result, its numbers are very small and you are very unlikely to see one. If you do get a bite, though, you will need to be injected with the antivenom to avoid serious injury.

Another visitor from Oz, the White-Tailed Spider
The white-tail is also originally from Australia and is a bit more common. Although it does bite, it is not particularly painful and won't cause any problems. They are found (if found at all) in crevices and behind pieces of wood so be careful if removing any wooden items that have been stationary for a while.

Mosquito
Unfortunately, the wet climate is a popular destination for one of the world's most annoying insectst—the mosquito. These can be found throughout New Zealand, particularly in wet, warm areas during the summer months. They are annoying rather than dangerous, although bites can be irritable and leave large, itchy bumps on the skin. Pick up some bug repellant if you're going hiking, and in remote areas, it may also be advisable to use a mosquito net if sleeping out during the summer.

Sandflies, also known as blackflies, are also common and grow to a fair size in remote parts of the South Island during the summer. These pesky insects cut at the skin to feed on blood, and their saliva often causes itchy rashes or hives to develop on the skin. Avoid camping near sandy areas in the summer and remember to bring bug repellant if you're tramping through the sand.

Portuguese Man-of-War (Bluebottle) Jellyfish
Although difficult to spot in the water, these are found on beaches in New Zealand at various times and are brought in from waters further north on ocean currents. They can inflict a painful sting, and though they aren't particularly common, you should check with a local before swimming. They can be present in the water or washed up onto the sand; avoid contact with them either way.

Sharks
Yes, there are plenty of sharks in the waters surrounding New Zealand, but attacks are rare to the point of being virtually unheard of in recent years. Surfers might be at a slightly higher risk (due to a wetsuit looking a bit like a tasty seal to a shark), but again, attacks are extremely rare. You're much more likely to be struck by lightning than to be bothered by a shark.

Kea
The kea is the New Zealand parrot, found in southern alpine regions of the South Island. This bird is not so much dangerous as a nuisance as it's quite cheeky and will attack your personal belongings if you leave them unattended. However, the biggest damage they cause is to cars. They have a particular taste for the rubber on windscreens, mirrors and car doors and can be quite destructive. They are not a threat to humans, however.

Black Nightshade
Unripe berries from these plants can be fatal to children, so if you're hiking in the woods with your kids, make sure they know the dangers of eating unfamiliar berries. However, ripe black nightshade berries and leaves have been used in local cooking recipes. Keep in mind that some abdominal discomfort may occur if you ingest too much of this seasoning and adults may experience mild food poisoning if they eat unripe berries.

Thorn Apple
The thorn apple (Datura stramonium) is one of the most dangerous plants on the island of New Zealand. Some locals and tourists eat this plant to experience the hallucinogenic effects caused by its alkaloid chemicals, but side effects of this type of plant medicine include over-stimulation of the heart alongside providing a strong muscle relaxant, which could be a fatal combination.

Castor Oil Plant (Ricinus)
Known as the "most poisonous common plant" by the "Guinness World Records," raw castor beans are poisonous when ingested, with lethal doses at just four to eight seeds for adults. However, poisonings are rarely reported as most people know the oil has to be extracted from the toxic water-soluble ricin in the beans before it can be used safely in cooking.

Jerusalem Cherry (Solanum diflorum)
Although commonly kept as houseplants during the winter to provide a pop of color, the berries of the Jerusalem cherry bush are mildly toxic for humans and pets alike. This plant belongs to the nightshade family and bears small orange, yellow, and red fruits, especially during the winter months.

Karaka
Commonly used in New Zealand food, the raw kernels of the karaka fruit are toxic to humans and pets alike due to high levels of karakin in them. Dried out and baked, the karaka fruit is safe to eat and is often made into a bread paste by some native tribes. Consumption of raw kernels could cause mild paralysis or convulsions and in extreme cases can be fatal.

Tree Nettle (Ongaonga)
Known as Ongaonga by the native Mãori, Urtica ferox or tree nettle is a largely woody shrub is covered in nettles that inject anything that rubs against them with poison. Especially when hiking in the backwoods of New Zealand, be careful not to brush against these—although one time will only result in slight irritation, multiple scrapes could cause paralysis, nausea, or even fatality.

Death Cap Mushroom
It's not recommended that you go picking mushrooms for your meal unless you consider yourself an expert on New Zealand fungi—however, you should always avoid the Amanita phalloides species, more commonly known as the death cap mushroom. Effects can take hours to manifest and often attack the liver too severely before treatment can be administered, often resulting in death. However, accidental ingestion is very rare so you should only really worry about these if you're trying to cook your own fresh-picked mushrooms.

Seals and Sea Lions
Although these mostly-docile creatures typically don't pose any threat to humans, if you get to close to them and they feel threatened, especially the males of either species, they are likely to attack. Remember to keep your distance from the young of these species as well, especially immediately after they're born as mothers will also be quite protective.

Wasps and Bees
Unless you're allergic to bees or wasps, these insects are but small nuisances during the summer months. While their stings can be quite painful and last for several days—practically ruining a vacation—they are only fatal if you're allergic to bee or wasp venom. Still, be careful which trees you bump into as a bee or wasp nest might be hiding in the branches.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 8, 2018)

mikewint said:


> True as far as it goes BUT:
> Katipo Spider
> Although it is extremely rare and very few New Zealanders have ever seen one, the Katipo spider is the closest thing New Zealand has to a dangerous insect. Apparently, it bites but the chances of you encountering one are very slim. The katipo is black with a red stripe on its back, and it's about the size of a pea. Although its venom is not lethal, the area could get infected and you should immediately seek medical help if bitten.
> 
> ...



Mostly nuisance plants/animals there. We have Black Nightshade growing in the garden here, and my wife and kid eat the berries. Not sure why the Kea made it to this list, they're an endangered species, and the worst they'll do is destroy your belongings.

As far as plants go, you've missed the most deadly: Tutu - The honey made from this plant can kill, and it has killed an elephant form a travelling circus.

But at least plants are passive - they won't hunt you or move into your house.


----------

